# Bilt Hamber: Double Speed Wax Hazy On Black Paint?



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Double Speed Wax is leaving a cloudy haze on the surface of my paint. It's significantly more noticeable on vertical panels, especially the bonnet. The vehicle was fully prepped using the following products and methods:

1) Pre-Wash (BH Auto Foam)
2) 2BM (G3 Body Prep)
3) Decontamination (CarPro Tar-X, AutoGlym Tar Remover)
4) Rinse
5) Car left for approx. 1 week (advised by BH, to allow paint to recover from solvents)
6) 2BM 
7) Clay Bar (Megs Clay, Megs QD)
8) 2BM
9) Polish (Scholl S17+, Scholl S40)
10) 2BM 

I applied the Wax thin and evenly. The foam applicator was slightly damp and I left the Wax to cure for approx. 7 minutes. After not having much luck with hazing, I tried again with BH Cleanser Fluid followed by a super thin layer of DSW, left to cure for 2 minutes (as advised by BH due to current ambient). A few days later, the hazing returned.

BH thought the cloudy haze might've been damage on my clear coat from the solvents, but this wasn't the case and to prove it is the Wax, I decided to use it on another black car that's not been in contact with anything other than polish, panel wipe, foam and shampoo. Again, the DSW created a horrible hazy film. I switched the applicator to an MF applicator. This didn't help stop hazing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a question on here a few weeks ago with my black car and DSW. I described it as a 'greasy' appearance in bright light. It kind of looked like micromarring but you could alter the direction of the apparent defect by swiping over the paint with a microfibre. I don't know if that sounds anything similar to what you are experiencing. 

My issue was mainly because the wax had been left in a hot area where it had changed property. There was a greasy looking residue on the top of the wax when I opened it up, but I still gave it a go on one panel (which subsequently was the panel with the notable issue). I stuck it in the fridge because I could tell it wasn't behaving right.

In terms of how to sort it out, I was advised that giving it a good wash and then applying zaino Z6 had helped another user. 

The next time I washed my car, the 'defect' was gone.

Have you tried giving the car a good wash? 

When I applied DSW to the rest of the car, I literally applied it to a whole panel and almost immediately began to buff off from the side which had been sitting the longest. Seems to have bonded well and haven't noticed any issues there


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Benfr16 said:


> I had a question on here a few weeks ago with my black car and DSW. I described it as a 'greasy' appearance in bright light. It kind of looked like micromarring but you could alter the direction of the apparent defect by swiping over the paint with a microfibre. I don't know if that sounds anything similar to what you are experiencing.
> 
> My issue was mainly because the wax had been left in a hot area where it had changed property. There was a greasy looking residue on the top of the wax when I opened it up, but I still gave it a go on one panel (which subsequently was the panel with the notable issue). I stuck it in the fridge because I could tell it wasn't behaving right.
> 
> ...


My pot of Wax appeared to be absolutely normal and is stored in a cool dry garage (original tin). Washing the car didn't help. The cloudy film on the paint does look greasy in direct sunlight. Never used Z6, but I've got a range of similar QD's which remove the cloudy film. However, the 'defect' as you put it, soon returns.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Bump?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like its either drying on the panel and you cant remove it, or its just leaving a greasy film which is hard to remove, could alway use a bit of qd after to see what that does.

Or maybe use a few extra towels when buffing off, cant say ive used it before though


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just wondering if there is something in the leaving it on too long theory although 7 mins doesn't seem that long. When I've used it, I've buffed off almost immediately doing just a small section at a time (half a bonnet say) and have had no issues.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah I'd say go for a random QD. That was going to be my plan after washing!


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve had this on my black Ford Focus too! I had to strip it off in the end! Probably a reaction with something or I applied too much or in the sun etc.

I recently had it again with AG HD Wax but not as bad, I did apply that in very hot sunshine and it buffed off with a bit more elbow grease...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Sounds like wax sweating.

Typically occurs with waxes that contain carnauba. It only occurs after wax haze has been removed and can occur for days depending on outside temperature and humidity levels and is essentially caused by oils/solvents in the wax evaporating after buffing off. 

This is also quite common when oily glazes have been put on and waxed on top of. 

Wipe off with distilled water should help.

BTW, completely normal behaviour in the recent weather we are having, so not a fault of the product itself


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

it goes after a while, just give it till another wash then it sorts out and the finish is perfect.. pretty much what is said above. by Rayaan


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I tried leaving the Wax to cure for 1 minute before removal. It still hazed. QD does get rid of it, but the haze returns. On initial buffing, there is no haze. It's a delayed reaction. If it's sweating, I wonder why I've never seen this with any other Carnuba based Wax?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

BradleyW said:


> I tried leaving the Wax to cure for 1 minute before removal. It still hazed. QD does get rid of it, but the haze returns. On initial buffing, there is no haze. It's a delayed reaction. If it's sweating, I wonder why I've never seen this with any other Carnuba based Wax?


Only ever occurs in certain temperatures/humidity. Its not something which would occur all the time.

The delayed reaction is almost certainly sweating.

There is a chance something is under the paint which is not evaporating well either


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Only ever occurs in certain temperatures/humidity. Its not something which would occur all the time.
> 
> The delayed reaction is almost certainly sweating.
> 
> There is a chance something is under the paint which is not evaporating well either


That's why I let the paint breath a few days before applying.

A few days after washing the car, the haze slowly went away. All seems to be well at the moment.


----------



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I am having this problem with DSW (over cleanser polish). After a day or so, a cloudy haze appears on the car, most noticeable under artificial lighting, it sounds like the wax sweating as described above.

It's not really a huge issue and the car still looks good generally, but I've found it a bit confusing as I was pretty sure I'd buffed all the excess wax off.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had this issue too on my black car, guessed it was reacting with something, decided to pass it on to my friend and now use C2V3 again

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

